# اجتزت اختبار pmp بتاريخ 12-11-2012 واليكم الدروس المستفاده .......



## alhamoud (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*
الحمد لله علي توفيقه ومنته فقد اجتزت يوم الاثنين الماضي اختبار شهادة مدير المشاريع الاحترافية PMP وعرفانا لدور هذا المنتدى والمعلومات القيمة التي حصلت عليها من الاخوة المشاركين , اليوم اشارك تجربتي في اجتياز هذا الاختبار والحصول على هذه الشهادة , حيث انني قد اجتزت الاختبار في المحاولة الثانيه احببِت ان اشارككم الدروس المستفادة وحسب مصطلحات ال PMI  سأسميها lesson learned .
*​*
الدروس المستفادة :

1- بدون أي مبالغه الاختبار يحتاج اعداد قوي:5::15: وفترة زمنيه كافيه مهما كانت خبرتك في ادارة المشاريع فخبرتي في هذا المجال تجاوزت ال 15 عاماٍ ولله الحمد ولكنني لم اجتز في المحاولة الاولى . إلا ان ال PMI  يعتمدون علي منهجيتهم هم وليس علي أي ممارسات اداريه على ارض الواقع فالمطلوب ان تفكر حسب منهجية PMI  فقط .

2-  لا تتقدم للاختبار إلا عندما تكون متأكدا من استعدادك الكامل والتام وإلمامك بكل المدخلات والمخرجات والمجموعات والمناطق المعرفيه فالاختبار لا يستثنى شيئا من كتاب PMBOK يعني من الغلاف الي الغلاف بالإضافة الي معلومات قد تكون خارج نطاق الكتاب .

3-  الاستعداد للاختبار يتطلب منك بذل من الجهد من خلال الاطلاع هنا وهناك علي تفاصيل هذه المنهجيه والأدوات المستخدمه في كل اجراء ومعرفة الهدف من استخدام كل الادوات والتقنيات والمبررلاستخدام كل مدخل ومخرج .

4-  الهدف الرئيسي من فترة الاستعداد الجيده والطويلة نسبيا هو استيعاب مفهوم منهجية PMI  (وشربها شرب) وليس قراءه وإطلاع فقط.
 الاعداد الجيد وعدم الاتكال علي الحظ و عدم ترك أي احتمالات مفتوحه , فالفشل في اجتياز الاختبار ليس عيبا في حد ذاته إلا انه ومن واقع تجربتي وكأول اختبار احتاج لاجتيازه مرتين كان له تأثير سيء جدا علي الحاله النفسية العامة وقد شككت كثيرا في نتيجة الامتحان وكنت افكر في ذلك الحين في مراسلة PMI لإبداء عدم الرضا عن النتيجة.
 ولعل ال PMI  تقدر هذه الصعوبة للاختبار بحيث اتاحت لك 3 محاولات لاجتياز الاختبار وهذا ليس عبثا فنسبة من يفشلون في اجتياز الاختبار من المرة الاولي وحسب بعض المواقع قد يصل الي 40% (طبعا هذه المعلومات غير مؤكده اطلاقا حيث ان PMI  لا تنشر أي بيانات حول نتائج الامتحان او نسبة النجاح وغيرها من البيانات).

الخطه المقترحه للإعداد للاختبار كالتالي :

1. الدوره مهمة جدا فاحرص على انتقاء مدرب قدير وجيد وملم وله خبره جيده في ادارة المشاريع ومنهجية ال PMI وان لا تكون الدوره مجرد سوالف عن انجازات او مغامرات المدرب .

2. الوقت المقدر للإعداد في نظري لا يقل عن ثلاثة اشهر اذا كنت مثل حالتي مرتبط بدوام كامل وأسره وارتباطات اجتماعيه وبمعدل مذاكره ساعتين يوميا يزيد في ايام الاجازات الي 4 ساعات ويمكن تحديد يوم راحه.

3. عملية الاعداد هي تحدي كبير في حد ذاتها وقدره علي تنظيم الوقت بدافع شخصي.

4. قراءة كتاب PMBOK المرة الاولي سريعا لمعرفة مكوناته وطريقة ترتيب الفصول.

5. المرة الثانيه تكون قراءه مركزه وهادئة لمحاولة استيعاب كل مدخل ومخرج ويمكن الاستعانة ب (قوقل) لشرح بعض الادوات او الملفات واستيعابها بشكل جيد. 

6. المرة الثالثه القراءة هنا ستكون بالطول وليست بالعرض بحيث تقرأ الكتاب بناء علي ترتيب Process Groups اللي هي:
initiating, planning,executing, monitoring & controlling, closing  وليس بناءعلي الترتيب الرئيسي لفصول الكتاب.

7. بعد هذه المرحلة يمكنك تقييم ادائك وحجم معارفك بعمل اختبار كامل 200 سؤال في اربع ساعات من خلال برنامج PM Fasttrack او أي موقع من مواقع الانترنت التي تعرض عددا كبيرا من هذه الاختبارات الوهميه .

8. بعد ذلك تكون قد اخترت احد الكتب المساعده لاجتياز الامتحان ككتاب Rita  او KIM heldman او head first, شخصيا ارشح كتاب Kim heldman مع حل الاسئلة في نهايته وفي نهاية كل فصل وقد قرأته مره واحده وأحببت الكتاب كثيرا , كتاب Rita يسأل البعض عنه شخصيا لم احب الكتاب .....,كتاب Head first اشوفه سلس اكثر من الكتب الاخرى ويعتمد علي الشرح الرسومى ووجهة نظري انه قد يناسب من خبرتهم اقل في ادارة المشاريع وحتى مستوى الاسئلة الخاصة بالكتاب والموجودة علي الموقع مجانا 200 سؤال بسيطة نوعا ما وقد لا ترقى لمستوى الاسئلة التي ستواجهها في الاختبار (وجهة نظر ) .

9. بعد ان تنهي كل ما ذكراعلاه اقترح هنا حل عدد من الاختبارات الكاملة ومن اكثر من مصدر لأنك لا تعرف ما اللذي ستواجهه في الاختبار فحسب تجربتي اختباري الاول كانت الاسئلة طويلة جداً ومعقده وذات اكثر من بعد بمعني يجب ان تفكر في المخاطر والوقت وإدارة المشتريات وفريق العمل لتختار الاجابة الصحيحة , اعتقد اقل شي عدد اختبارين الي 4 اختبارات كاملة. 

10. البعض يتحدث عن نتيجة 70% في الاختبارات التجريبيه وهي غير كافيه لاجتياز الامتحان (إلا اذاكنت صاحب حظ جيد بعكس الحظ الذي واجهني:83: ) اقترح ان تستهدف نتيجة 76 % الي 80% لتقرر بعدها الدخول للاختبار وتحديد الموعد المناسب .

11. اقترح هنا ان تعمل مراجعه نهائيه وشامله علي PMBOK من الجلده للجلدة ولا تنسى التعريفات والملاحق خاصة الملحق G والصفحة ( 350) وارى ان تخصص يومين الي اربعة ايام لدراسة المدخلات والمخرجات والأدوات وحفظها ان لزم الامر.

12. اقترح عمل ملخص (شخصي) فالملخص المناسب لغيرك قد لا يناسبك:3: ولايتماشى مع طريقة تفكيرك بشكل رؤؤس اقلام تجمع فيه اهم النقاط والتفصيلات والمعادلات التي تحتاج الى استرجاع وتكون هذه المذكره هي اداة المراجعه النهائيه ليلة الاختبار فقط لتجميع المعلومات وربطها ببعضها .

13. بعد التوكل على الله وتحديد موعد للاختبار , اخذ قسط كافي من النوم , تحديد استراتيجيه للتعامل مع الاختبار والالتزام بها , تحكم انت بالاختبار ولاتجعل الاختبار يتحكم بك , التحدي الكبير الذي ستواجهه هو الوقت حيث ان معدل الإجابة لكل سؤال ستكون (72) ثانيه فقط ولو لم تكن مهيئا بشكل جيد ستواجه مشكلة في التعامل مع الوقت.


في النهاية كل ما ذكرت هنا هو من واقع تجربتي الشخصيه , اقرب للخطأ منه للصواب وقد كتبته على عجل بأمل ان يكون مفيدا للجميع احببت ان اشارككم فيه .
دعواتكم......

ثم ليعذرني الاخوان في حالة عدم الرد بسرعة للأسف لست متابعا جيدا للمنتدى:33:

دمتم بود......*
*ALHAMOUD, PMP*​


----------



## مهندس العز (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروووووووووووووك يا اخي


----------



## nofal (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ومبروك النجاح .


----------



## elsaka09 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك وجزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## essw (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن اعرف هوا الامتحان بيعطى لك النتيجة نسبة مئوية ولا يخبرك بنجاحك او فشلك فقط


----------



## alhamoud (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس العز قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووك يا اخي




الله يبارك فيك اخي مهندس العز


----------



## alhamoud (14 نوفمبر 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ومبروك النجاح .



شكرا اخي نوفل


----------



## alhamoud (14 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> الف مبروك وجزاك الله خيرا اخى



شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## alhamoud (14 نوفمبر 2012)

essw قال:


> ممكن اعرف هوا الامتحان بيعطى لك النتيجة نسبة مئوية ولا يخبرك بنجاحك او فشلك فقط



النتيجه فقط نجاح او رسوب فالنسبه محجوبه منذ عام 2006 علئ حد علمي 
بالاضافه انه يظهر لك ادائك في كل domain من االمجالات الخمسه موضوع الاختبار


----------



## boushy (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبروك اخي الكريم 
نصائح من ذهب 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhamoud (15 نوفمبر 2012)

boushy قال:


> الف مبروك اخي الكريم
> نصائح من ذهب
> جزاك الله خيرا



الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم 

شرفني مرورك العطر


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (16 نوفمبر 2012)

هل زادت الاسئلة علي ال ethics في الامتحان واين قمت بالامتحان وما هي استراتيجيتك في الامتحان للتغلب علي الوقت نامل منك الرد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ... والف الف مبروك ..


----------



## alhamoud (16 نوفمبر 2012)

عصام رزق محمد قال:


> هل زادت الاسئلة علي ال ethics في الامتحان واين قمت بالامتحان وما هي استراتيجيتك في الامتحان للتغلب علي الوقت نامل منك الرد



مرحبتين يابشمهندس عصاام وعذرا على التاخر بالرد....

بالنسبه للاسئله عن اخلاقيات المهنه وكما تعلم فلم تبقي في دومين محدد وخاص بها كما في السابق بل دمجت داخل النطاقات االخمس الاخرى داخل الاختبار باعتبار اخلاقيات المهنه اهم المتغيرات التي يجب مراعاتها عند اتمام اي من الاجراءات اللازمه لتنفيذ المشروع خلال فترة حياة المشروع ,( قد يزيد هذا الامر الصعوبه نوعا ما ) لكن بشكل عام الاسئله عن اخلاقيات المهنه متعدده في الاختبار وقد واجهت علي الاقل من 10 الي 15 سؤالا فيها ولذلك يجب مراجعة وفهم واستيعاب (( PMI Code of Ethics and Professional Cnduct )) والمتوفره علي موقع ال PMI .

اما بالنسبه للاستراتيجيه فساحاول تلخيصها في النقاط التاليه :
1- محاولة حل الاختبار في ثلاث ساعات ونصف حتي يتبقي وقت جيد للمراجعه وحل بعض الاسئله التي تحتاج مراجعه ويكون ذلك بتخصيص دقيقه لكل سؤال فستوفر تقريبا 40 دقيقه في نهاية الاختبار اذا خصمنا منها 5 الي 10 دقائق بريك فسيبقى نصف ساعه , علما ان النصف ساعه الاخيره تمضي سريعا وليس كما تتوقع .
2-عدم قراءة الترجمه الا في اضيق الحدود وعندما تكون هناك كلمه غير معروفه لديك فقط ا*و *عدم قراءتها علي الاطلاق ,لانها ستربك وتضيع الوقت كثيرا ولن تصل الى مفهوم بعض الاسئله من خلالها بحكم ان الماده والمفهوم باللغة الانجليزيه .
3-فهم السؤال هو مفتاح الحل ,وهنا يمكنك البدء بقراءة السطر الاخير من السؤال لتعود بعدها بقراءة كامل السؤال وانت تعلم عن ماذا تبحث .
4- التضحيه بثلاثة اسئله وهي الاسئله الطويله جدا , وهنا اشير الي عدم ترك اي سؤال دون اجابه لانك لاتحاسب علي الاجابات الخاطئه ,فقط عندما تقرر ترك السؤال اختر اي اجابه وبسرعه فقد لايسعفك الوقت للعوده في نهائة الاختبار .
5-كتابة المعادلات وبعض الاختصارات التي عودت نفسك عليها فمثلا لتتذكر الاسترتيجيات الواجب استخدامها مع التهديدات السلبيه في RISK تذكر ATM مثلا لتذكرك ب Avoid,Transfer,Metegate. حيث ان accept مشتركه للسلبيه والايجابيه وهكذ قبل بدء الاختبار .
6-قراءة كافة الاجابات ولاتكتفي بقراءة الاجابه الاولي فقط في حال توقعت انها الاجابة الصحيحه ,فالمطلوب في الاختبار هو اصح اجابه حيث ستواجه اجابتين او اكثر صحيحتين ولكن مالاصح , ويمكنك استخدام تكتيك الاستبعاد ... 
7- حتي الاسئله القصره جدا والتي تبدو سهله اقرئها جيدا وتاكد من اختيار الاجابه الصحيحه .
8- بعد قراءة السؤال حاول سؤال نفسك عن اي مجموعه من العمليات يتحدث وفي اي منطقه معرفيه .


(الاختبار كان في الرياض- بورومترك - الخليج للتدريب) 

بشكل عام الموضوع ماهو صعب وستجد نفسك دخلت في جو الاختبار بعد حل كم سؤال يعني بعد ماتوصل السؤال العاشر تلقاك دخلت في جو الاختبار والامور تمشي معاك تمام انشالله 

ايضا كل ماذكرت هو راي شخصي قد يناسبني ولا يناسب غيري 

اتمني انني استطعت الاجابه علي تساؤلك اخي الكريم 

دمت بود


----------



## alhamoud (16 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ... والف الف مبروك ..



وجزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس 

الله يبارك فيك 

شرفني مرورك


----------



## elsaka09 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## alhamoud (17 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم



واياك اخي الكريم 

شرفني مرورك




شركة نسوب قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




وجزاك الله خيرا 

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## e_y.a.s (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ومبروك النجاح .​


----------



## صهيب علي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مبارك انا قرات الكتاب اكثر من مرة لكن احتاج للخوض بالامتحان والحصول على شهادة لكي اعتمدها في السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بي
هل يوجد احد يعرف اذا كان موجود في العراق اختبار ام لا ؟ 
تحياتي


----------



## saddamkh (24 نوفمبر 2012)

اريد الكتب لو سمحت ؟؟؟


----------



## safy61 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ألف مبروك وانا ايضا اليوم بتاريخ 26-11-2012 اجتزت الامتحان ونجحت فيه ايضا بالرغم من فشلي بالمرة الاولى و اوافق 
alhumoud مئة بالمئة مع بعض الملاحظات من تجربتي :
1- اعتمدت على مرجع Rita 7 +Head First 2nd
2- بالاول تعتمد على خاصية حفظ nput/output + T&Tا الا انه في النهاية يجب ان تكون قادر على استنتاجهم بنفسك 
3- عند الدراسة النهائية يجب ان تكون على يقين ما الهدف من كل اجراء وما المطلوب منه
4- الدراسة تكون ع نطاقين نطاق عام وهو الربط بين كل الفصول ونطاق ضيق بمعرفة كا فصل ع حدة
5- وضع خطة لطريقة حل الامتحان بحيث لا يتعدى حل السؤال القصير اكثر من 40 ثانية ومن ثم ترك السؤال الطويل للآخر وتعلم عليه كي تكسب الوقت ..لان الاسئلة الطويلة عددها محدود لا تتعدى 35 سؤال
6- ايضا ترك الاسئلة التي بحاجة لحل معادلات للاخر والسبب ان المخ يكون بوضع تحليل الاسئلة ثم نصب التفكير في حل المعادلات
7- لا تضيع وقتك بقراءة السؤال بالعربي الا في حالة عدم استعياب السؤال بالانجليزي ..والله الموفق
المادة بحاجة لفهم عميق + الحفظ اي انها كمادة الطب ...تحياتي


----------



## alhamoud (7 ديسمبر 2012)

e_y.a.s قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ومبروك النجاح .​



حيااك الله اخي الفاضل الله يبارك فيك




صهيب علي قال:


> الف مبارك انا قرات الكتاب اكثر من مرة لكن احتاج للخوض بالامتحان والحصول على شهادة لكي اعتمدها في السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بي
> هل يوجد احد يعرف اذا كان موجود في العراق اختبار ام لا ؟
> تحياتي



حيااك الله اخي الكريم ومرحبا بك يمكنك التاكد من موقع prometric بتحديد نوع الاختبار ومن ثم اختيار الموقع وسيقوم باعطائك الموقع في مدينتك ان كان متوفرا او اقرب مركز للاختبار والمسافه 
كما يوجد فيه هذا المنتدي عدد جيد من المواضيع التفصيليه عن شروط وخطوات التقديم للاختبار 

دمت بود 




saddamkh قال:


> اريد الكتب لو سمحت ؟؟؟




هذا المنتدي وغيره من المواقع يوفر جميع الكتب الخاصه للاعداد للاختبار ويمكن الحصول عليها بيسر 
تحياتي




safy61 قال:


> ألف مبروك وانا ايضا اليوم بتاريخ 26-11-2012 اجتزت الامتحان ونجحت فيه ايضا بالرغم من فشلي بالمرة الاولى و اوافق
> alhumoud مئة بالمئة مع بعض الملاحظات من تجربتي :
> 1- اعتمدت على مرجع Rita 7 +Head First 2nd
> 2- بالاول تعتمد على خاصية حفظ nput/output + T&Tا الا انه في النهاية يجب ان تكون قادر على استنتاجهم بنفسك
> ...




حيااك الله اخي الكريم safy 
وعذرا علي عدم الرد مبكرا 

قد زادني شرفا ان تشاركنا تجربتك في اجتياز الاختبار من خلال موضوعي ياسيدي الفاضل 

كل ماذكرته من نصائح اوافقك عليها تماما واؤيد ماورد فيها 


الف مبروك اجتياز الاختبار واسال الله لك التوفيق 

دمت بود


----------



## bryar (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مبروك ونتمنى لك التوفيق في الحياة العملية


----------



## مهندس علي الزبيدي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مبروك انا بدات بpmi وان شالله خطوه الف ميل تبدأ بالميل الاول اين اتممت الدوره


----------



## alhamoud (15 ديسمبر 2012)

bryar قال:


> مبروك ونتمنى لك التوفيق في الحياة العملية



الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم , شكرا لمرورك 

دمت بود



مهندس علي الزبيدي قال:


> مبروك انا بدات بpmi وان شالله خطوه الف ميل تبدأ بالميل الاول اين اتممت الدوره




حياك الله مهندس علي وشكرا لمرورك الدوره كانت في الغرفه التجاريه بالرياض 

دمت بود


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف مبروك
الله يبارك لك في الشهادة و في العلم الذي حصلت عليه و ينفع بك المسلمين
وفقك الله


----------



## hhmdan (16 ديسمبر 2012)

مبروك و وفقك الله للخير


----------



## حسن احمد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ومبروك النجاح​


----------



## loved_boy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

well done man


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (23 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو 
لقد اخذت الدورة منذ اسبوع خلال 5 ايام فقط بمعدل 4 ساعات كل يوم وبشكل مكثف ,,, على كل حال ليس هذا الموضوع ,, الموضوع متى ينتهي التقديم لللمتحان على الاصدار الرابع علما انني احتاج على الاقل 4 اشهر للتحضير والامتحان حسب ظروف عملي .


----------



## alhamoud (23 ديسمبر 2012)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> ألف مبروك
> الله يبارك لك في الشهادة و في العلم الذي حصلت عليه و ينفع بك المسلمين
> وفقك الله




مرحبتين كباااار ابو بدر مشرف موضوعي 
شكرا لمرورك العطر اخي الكريم وقد استفدت شخصيا مما طرحت سابقا من خبرات في هذا المنتدي فشكرا لك اخي الفاضل 

تحياتي ..... دمت بود



hhmdan قال:


> مبروك و وفقك الله للخير



الله يبارك فيك شكرا لك اخي الكريم 






حسن احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ومبروك النجاح





وجزاك الله خيرا والله يبارك فيك 
شرفني مرورك 




loved_boy قال:


> well done man


Dear, loved-boy
Thanks for the reply.



محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
> لقد اخذت الدورة منذ اسبوع خلال 5 ايام فقط بمعدل 4 ساعات كل يوم وبشكل مكثف ,,, على كل حال ليس هذا الموضوع ,, الموضوع متى ينتهي التقديم لللمتحان على الاصدار الرابع علما انني احتاج على الاقل 4 اشهر للتحضير والامتحان حسب ظروف عملي .




اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم محمد وعذرا على عدم الرد مبكرا 

-بخصوص الاصدار الخامس والذي كان من المفترض ان يصدر في نهاية 2012 حسب المعلومات القديمه , الا انه وبالبحث السريع في المواقع الاجنبيه وبعذ المنتديات المهتمه باختبارات ال PMI غالبيتها تجمع ان صدوره سيكون تقريبا في الربع الرابع من 2013 علما انه توجد بعض المسودات المسربه لهذا الكتاب لكنها غير مؤكده وماوجدت كانت مسوده باللغه الاسبانيه :67: كما انه وحسب علمي اعمال الترجمه لم تنتهى من المراجعه , من خلال هذه المعطيات لانتوقع صدوره في القريب العاجل 
-اضافة الي ان سياسة ال PMI حتي بعد صدور الكتاب ونشره ستكون اعطاء فرصه قد تصل الي عام كما حصل في الاصدار الرابع لتغيير الاسئله بناء علي الاصدار الجديد بمعني لو افترضنا ان الكتاب سيصدر غدا فلن تتيع الاسئلة هذا الاصدار الا بعد ستة اشهر علي الاقل وستبقي مبنية على الاصدار السابق 
-اضافه اخري اخي الكريم وهي ان كتاب ادارة المشاريع PMBOK هو عباره عن دليل ومرجع رئيسي في علم المشاريع ولاتسعى هذه المؤسسه الي التغيير الجذري في منهجيتها وحسب ماقرات فالتغيير الرئيسي هو باضافة منطقه معرفيه جديده تختص بادارة المعنين بالمشروع وقد قرات موضوعا لاحد الاخوه في هذا المنتدي اوضح فيه اهم التغييرات بين الاصدارين اي سيتم فصل ادارة المعنيين Stackholder manaegment عن ادارة الاتصالات Communication management . 


اؤؤكد اخي الكريم ان معلوماتي واي معلومات تقراها على النت غير مؤكده فلانستطيع الجزم باي من هذه المعلومات مالم يعلن ال pmi ذلك .

ارجو ان اكون افدتك اخي الكريم واتمني لك التوفيق في اختبارك القادم 

تقبل تحياتي ....دمت بود 


​


----------



## glman (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## osamaalheeh (27 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم و شاكر لك في طرحك و افادة الاعضاء الكرام 
عندي استفسار اذا سمحتلي 
اذا اليوم عبيت الطلب و تم القبول بعد 10 او 14 يوم متى اقدر امتحن ؟
هل من الممكن مساعدتي في تعبئة الطلب عند تسجيل العضوية ؟ انا في الرياض 
هل يتوفر لديك الكتب اللازمة و هل من الممكن تزويدي بها ؟
هل من الممكن تزويدي بوسيلة اتصال بك؟

و دمت بحفظ الله و رعايته


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

مبروك النجاح وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## funfon81 (29 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ...إدعيلنا إمتحاني قريب جدا


----------



## moody1977 (3 مارس 2013)

ارجو منك ان تفيدنى حيث انى مهندس مدنى دفعة 2003 حيث لم اتولى منصب مدير لاى مشروع وانما اعمل كمهندس مشروع تنفيذى تحت قيادة مدير فهل هذا يمكننى من التسجيل لدخول الامتحان مع الكورس 40 ساعة ام لابد ان اقدم لهم شهادة بانى عملت مدير مشروع من جهة عملى


----------



## moody1977 (5 مارس 2013)

اريد ان اعرف هل يشترط ان اكون قد توليت منصب مدير مشروع ام انه يكتفى بكونى مهندس تنفيذى بالمشروعات التى عملت بها تحت ادارة مدير مشروع حيث انى خبرة 9 سنوات ولم اتولى اى منصب كمدير مشروع فهل استطيع التقدم لهذه الشهاده


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (5 مارس 2013)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## أحمد الزهيرى (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا على النصائح الهامه


----------



## محمد السواكنى (1 مايو 2013)

الف ميروك


----------



## omaramasha (6 مايو 2013)

الف مبروك يا هندسه لو سمحت ممكن اعرف عنوان الموضوع اللي بيتكلم عن الفروق بين الاصدار الرابع والخامس لاني شكلي مش هالحق امتحن قبل نهايه يوليو علي الاصدار الرابع لاني بزاكر من كزا مصدر


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

الف مبروك وشكرا للنصائح والأرشادات المفيدة


----------



## joalfy (23 مايو 2013)

ألف مبروك وشكرا للمساعدة
بالتوفيق​


----------



## krypton (25 مايو 2013)

الف مبروك وشكرا على مشاركة المعلومات


----------



## ayman hemdan (26 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك للخير


----------

